

Show HN: Quixotry - my multiplayer word game - joelanman
http://playquixotry.com/

======
molsongolden
Would it be difficult to make the game keyboard responsive? Cool stuff other
than that.

~~~
joelanman
It's on the to-do list, thanks for playing!

------
joelanman
It uses node.js and socket.io in the back end, html/js/css front end. It works
pretty well on ipad, and ok on iphone/android (wifi).

Everyone plays in the same 'room' - simply send your friends the url to play
against them.

